# hello to everyone i'm New too ~



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, iam new too!

My husband and I have been trying for a baby for just over a year (we met 2yrs ago).  My gp told us straight away that, at my age, there was nothing the NHS could do for us so we went to a private clinic last month to start investigations and I had the shock of my life when they told me that I won't qualify for IVF. Only 39 and apparently my eggs are already too old! .  Apparently we'll have a better chance with IUI (if my tubes are ok), egg donation, or even conceiving naturally. Big blow for me to be told that you don't have many options even before you've started. Anyway, I'm trying to stick to a healthy(ish) diet and to remain positive  . 
Just thought I'd share my story so far and connect with other girls out there going through the same. xxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the IUI.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear your having a differcult time. Have you considered a 2nd opinion? Some clinics are better at helping us more mature women. Staying positive has to be a big factor. Good luck and I hope you will ind ff the helpful & friendly place I have 

Julie xx


----------



## sukiton (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Alegria, 

You have come to the right place for advice and support- FF has been my lifeline. Sorry your having a tough time.

Good luck and big  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Alegria   
Sorry for the delay in replying  Did we meet in chat Last night 

Anyway, as Julie ann says have you sought a second opinion  how do they know your eggs are to old  did you have blood tests? 
what were the levels ?
Obviously without giving you false hope, it would be worth gathering as much info aas possible and trying a monitored cycle, to see how you respond. before jumping to DE!
read as much as you can and ask for a second opinion or even change clinics especially if your paying !!!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE[/url

TTC over 40 - just for reading!!!!!
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0]CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~* 
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

G&B Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 let us know how you get on.

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Alegria 

Welcome to FF - I'm new too and wanted to say hello and


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

alegria said:


> hey alegria,
> 
> im new too, so hello, id go for a second opinion too!
> im sure i heard my nrse say a few weeks ago at my appt(when we were filling out paperwork)that we had selected
> ...


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi FF girlfriends,

Thank you so much for all your well wishes and advice. Really appreciated!

I first only had some basic blood tests done on cycle day 3. That showed my FHS level 19 / LH level 11. That's when I was told the pessimistic prognosis by the clinic. They've asked for the blood tests to be repeated (day 3 again) plus more tests. This time the tests showed that I had ES level 1.8 and the FHS level  had surprisingly gone down to 10.6 (maybe due to all the Agnus cast and reflexology sessions I had plus radically cutting alcohol and caffeine from my diet... Some may even say that in my age they fluctuate a bit from month to month). Well, the real killer for me was the result from the Anti-Mullerian Hormone, 6.9 pmol/l  which, according to the results, indicates that I'm at the 'low fertility' category . (Ideally I should have be somewhere in between 15.7 to 48.5). Plus the day 3 scan showed that I had only 4 follicles that month.

Sorry if after all that I still sound irrealistically positive but surely it cannot be that bad? DH and I are thinking about maybe seeking a 2nd opinion from another clinic more friendly towards an 'oldie' like me...  Do you agree that some clinics might be reluctant in taking the more difficult cases in case they affect their success rates

For what I've been reading in my researches, IVF would probably give us a better chance than IUI. Am I wrong??

Sorry for so many doubts, I just want to make sure that I'm being proactive and exploring all the chances we can.

Good luck and  to you all!

Alegria


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi alegria 
I think I saw that you were London based so if you click on the link below you might find the info you need about age and IVF tx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0
If not you could post a topic on there asking for info. 
I'm only a couple of years younger than you and I have a feeling that my levels were not as good as yours  (wish I'd paid more attention to what they said now for your sake) plus I didn't have a folly scan 'til treatment began. 
Only seven follies developed during tx in spite of increases in the stimming drugs but so far so good (touch wood and pray every day) that was all I needed
All the best for the future Gizmog


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Alegria,

Just like to hello and  to fertility friends 

Good luck with everything!

Strawberries xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Alregria, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

No I know we did talk in chat the other night so I hope you have been finding your way around the site and making friends.

With regards to your question about whether a second opinion is worth while then I would say yes, as lots of clinics do have differing views on whether they would risk treatment with more challenging cases. The fact that your FSH etc has dropped is fantastic, and perhaps very much to do with all the hard work you have put in. At 10.6 your last FSH is only just over what is generally considered reasonable but I know plenty orf clinics would treat you with that level so I would definitely advise shopping about. I know, for instance, my own clinic (The Lister) has something of a reputation for poor responders and ladies with raised FSH. However I would not want to push you in that direction without you first finding out some more about all your options. I think your best bet is to try and get some feedback from the London girls (I see you have already found them!  ) and look into the ones who seem most approachable to your situation.

Lots of luck with your journey. I hope you find a clinic with the same postivive mental attitude to mach your own! 

C~x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

alegria said:


> Hi alegria,
> 
> i would def consider a second opinion. you don't seem to happy with the clinic you are attending and its important you trust them and that you remain positive to give yourself a better chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jam I dont understand your Post hun  as youve just quoted Alegria without any additional comment, was there something you wanted to ask or refer too ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i think you should consult another clinic there are plenty of women on here you age and more who are having IVF.  You may not qualify for it on NHS but privaely you can do what you like.  Every clinic produces its stats based on women under 35 or under 40 and over 40 something like that, your changes are slightly lower statistically at nearing 40 but you still have chances and i have seen loads of women your age get pregnant.

A lady i met on here on the cycle buddies thread was 41 and she just had GIFT (its a bit more expensive than IVF - HFEA website will give you more info) and she is now pregnant, will find out soon with how many.  So don't think you are past it at all.

x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you for the advice, eggshare! I'm def. booking a consultation in another clinic now in early Jan for a 2nd opinion  

And CONGRATULATIONS on your  

Wishing you all the best,

Alegria


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------

